# OnStar Red Light / Messes up Apple Carplay?!?



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

So today, the Apple Maps/GPS was acting all weird, saying I was miles away from where I actually was. But, when I disconnected my phone, the Apple Maps went back to normal, displaying the correct location on the phone itself. When reconnecting to MyLink, it once again shifted my location to the incorrect spot.

I then noticed that my OnStar Light was red, which indicates something is wrong. So does that mean that despite the fact that our smartphones have their own GPS, that the OnStar GPS takes precedent/control over Apple Carplay GPS?

Anyway, has anyone had this issue, and is there any fix that I can do? My car is long out of warranty, and if it's something that I need to have the dealership look at, I'm just going to cancel OnStar all together. I like the features, but it's not worth a $200 diagnostic and $500 fix.

I've seen some videos of older GM vehicles where they disconnected fuses and wires to "reset" the Onstar Module. I've seen another video where they cleaned a wire going into the Onstar Module. But these were older vehicles, not a 2nd Gen Cruze.

Anyone have any idea where the module is and what wires to jiggle or clean? Or should the good old disconnect the batter thing work?


If worse comes to worse and I end up canceling OnStar, I just hope that by cancelling the service it will totally disable the system, therefore allowing my iPhone to use its onboard GPS chip.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Pulling the fuze should be sufficient to reset the Onstar Module, no matter what year vehicle. I'm running the same Gen 10 onstar module as you in my Gen 1 Cruze and I've never seen any kind of conflict between it and Apple Maps/Google Maps (take it with a grain of salt since I don't have car play). It sounds like more of a conflict with the radio system and onstar was occuring.


----------

